# Wasserlinse "großziehen"..



## hoboo34 (29. Juni 2010)

..irgendwie ist es mir noch nie gelungen einen "Teppich" von Wasserlinse hinzubekommen.
Für teuer Geld hol ich mir so ein paar Mickerlinge im Becher und geb sie in meinen Teich. In der Regel sind die dann nach ein paar Tagen / wenigen Wochen verschwunden.

OK, ein paar gehen bestimmt drauf wenn ich den Schmodder an der Wasseroberfläche abkescher, aber der Rest ????

Wie stellt man es an eine etwas stattlichere Anzahl zu bekommen ?
Erstmal ausserhalb des Teiches in einem Gefäss "züchten" ?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

Hi Frank,
wie du das anstellen kannst, kann ich dir  *nicht* beantworten, ich glaube, Eugen hält sie auch in einem extra Gefäß.
Mir scheint, die Linsen sind recht eigenwillig:
Als Gegenmaßnahme zu meiner Schwebealgenplage habe ich auch welche eingesetzt. Mit den üblichen __ Wasserlinsen erging es mir wie dir, nur die dreifurchigen L. halten sich. 
Ich habe versucht, mich über meine überlebenden Linsen schlau zu machen:


> bevorzugt nährstoffarme, leicht saure stehende Gewässer


www.hydro-kosmos.de/inhalt.htm


Nährstoffarmut und Schwebealgen??
leicht sauer: ph war 7,2


----------



## Dodi (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

Hallo Frank,

ja, packe sie z. B. in einen Maurerkübel, um die __ Wasserlinsen zu vermehren.
Funktioniert auch gut in einem nicht zu stark laufenden Bachlauf/Becken.
Bei mir sind sogar welche im Filter, wo sie besonders "fett" werden... 

Die können aber im Teich auch ganz schön zur Plage werden, falls es Dir gelingt, sie gut zu vermehren und im Teich zu etablieren.


----------



## danyvet (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Mit den üblichen __ Wasserlinsen erging es mir wie dir, nur die dreifurchigen L. halten sich.
> Ich habe versucht, mich über meine überlebenden Linsen schlau zu machen:
> 
> www.hydro-kosmos.de/inhalt.htm
> ...



Bei mir "hält" sich auch fast nur 3furchige, aber selbst die sieht nicht so schön dunkelgrün aus wie bei einer Bekannten von mir (die mir immer was von ihren abgibt, weil ihr Teich kleiner ist).
Nährstoffarm und leicht sauer würd bei mir gut passen (zumindest wenn ich dem Teststreifen glauben schenken darf), aber meine Linsen vermehren sich auch nicht, so sie denn überhaupt überleben


----------



## Ferdinand (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

Hallo
 bei mir sind sie auch schon fast eine Plage sie sind überall im Filter, im 150l Pflanzenteich, in jeder Regentonne und im Fischteich, obwohl dort sie erst in den letzten 2-3 Wochen so richtig explodiert sind.

Hier der Tipp bestimmt habt ihr in eurer Umgebung natürliche Gewässer wie Seen, Bäche, usw. dort gibt es __ Wasserlinsen in Hülle und Fülle. Nimm dort dir einfach mal mehrere Eimer mit und gebe sie zuhause in mehre Kübel mit gut Wasser drin. Um diese etwas an das neue Wasser zugewönnen aber hauptsachlich um sie zu reinigen.
Warum reinigen? Ganz einfach sobald man Pflanzen aus der Natur holt sind da hunderte oder gar tausende kleine Lebewesen drin die nicht  in den Teich gehören wie Bluteckel,… und diese gilt es nun „raus zu fischen“. Desweitern sind auch noch viele andre Schwebestoffe bei den Linsen dabei die du nicht im Teich haben willst(Holz, Plastik, Laub,…)
Dies gelingt am besten mit einem normalen Küchensieb, ist zwar sehr Zeit aufwendig aber es nutz!
Um die Lebewesen „raus zu fischen“ gibt es noch eine andre Methode nämlich mit einer relativ hohen Salzlösung, die die Tiere quasi tötet.
Die Dosierung: 10g Salz auf 1l Wasser 12h Wirken lassen NICHT LÄNGER im Anschluss gut spülen und dann mehrere Tage auswaschen! Dann sind deine Linsen ready to fire 
Aber ACHTUNG  probiere diese Methode lieber erst an einem kleinen Bruchteil aus denn es funzt nicht immer.

Gruß Ferdinand


----------



## Majaberlin (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

Bei mir gelingt das auch nur in einem der kleinen Teiche im Vorgarten. Der Versuch, einige von ihnen im großen Teich oder auch in dem anderen etwas größeren Teich direkt nebenan zu etablieren,  ist schon mehrfach gescheitert, obwohl gleicher Standort, gleiches Wasser. Was genau ihnen an dem anderen Teich nicht gefällt, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Eugen (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

Lemna minor liebt eutrophiertes, relativ kühles Wasser und Halbschatten.
Mit unsrem stark nitrathaltigen Leitungswasser kommt sie auch nicht so recht klar.

Im Gegensatz zur Azolla,die mag auch Nitrat.

Meine "Aufzuchtversuche" in der vollsonnig stehenden Badewanne (= immo 30° warmes Wasser) zeitigen sowohl bei Lemna;Azolla und Froschbiß nur unbefriedigende Ergebnisse.
Mickriges Wachstum und fast schon chlorophyllfrei.
In der schattig stehenden Wanne explodieren sie richtig und haben auch eine sattgrüne Färbung


----------



## hoboo34 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

Na das sieht doch mal so aus als ob ich einen Versuch der "teichexternen Grosszucht" starten werde.
Die Tipps sind schonmal wertvoll.
Kann ich denn Brunnenwasser nehmen oder wäre Wasser aus der Regentonne oder dem Wasserhahn zu bevorzugen ?


----------



## Eugen (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*



hoboo34 schrieb:


> ..irgendwie ist es mir noch nie gelungen einen "Teppich" von Wasserlinse hinzubekommen.



hast du es schon mal mit Azolla probiert ?
Die wuchert auch recht schön und gibt schöne Farbwechsel. 
Schatten = grün
Sonne = rot

Heut abend muß ich bei meinem neuen Teich Azolla abfischen.
Werd mal ein Foto reinstellen,da kann man die unterschiedlichen farben schön erkennen.

Zu deiner Frage :

Gib in eine kleine Wanne etwas Erde (Mutterboden oder ähnliches), dann ca 10cm Wasser (egal welches) und stell die Wanne in den (Halb)Schatten.
Es muß aber hell sein,also nix Keller oder so.


----------



## hoboo34 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

So, hab die Überreste mal evakuiert 
Da meine Maurerkübel alle aktuell ihrer originären Tätigkeit nachkommen hab ich erstmal als Versuchsballon einen Balkonkasten zum Einsatz gebracht.
Erde rein, Wasser und dann die Zöglinge.
Beim reinigen der Filter habe ich dann noch einen "Bollen Schleim mit schwarzen Punkten gefunden". Nehme mal an Froschlaich. Den hab ich dann auch noch dazu gelegt.

 ​


----------



## Buffo Buffo (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

äh Frank,
das auf dem Bild sind __ Wasserlinsen??? Nicht Schwimmfarn??


----------



## Eugen (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

Hi Frank

Kein Wunder,daß du einen "Teppich" mit __ Wasserlinsen nicht hinbekommst . 
Mit Schwimmfarn ( Salvia natans ) geht das nämlich nicht.


----------



## hoboo34 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

******** (sorry). Und nu ?


----------



## Eugen (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

und nu mußt du dir __ Wasserlinsen besorgen.


----------



## hoboo34 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

..und was mach ich mit dem Schwimmfarn ? Kann ich den auch dort etwas weiterentwickln ?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

hi Frank,

züchtest  eben Farn, bis du zu __ Wasserlinsen kommst
de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gemeiner_Schwimmfarn


----------



## hoboo34 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

*Grmml*..falls es noch keiner bermekt hat: Ich bin nicht so der geniale Pflanzenkenner.
Soll ich sie jetzt trotzdem in der Isolationshaft lassen bis sie "etwas mehr sind" ?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

sorry Frank,

nach dem sich der Farn oft in Linsengesellschaft aufhält, würde ich das wie Eugen beschrieben hat versuchen
auf 123 kannst für wenig €uronen zu Linsen kommen, wenn du magst, kannst sie dort kiloweise bestellen


----------



## hoboo34 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

Da brauchst du dich ja nicht entschuldigen. War ja mein Fehler. Ihr habt euer bestes gegeben


----------



## Buffo Buffo (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

hab noch was gefunden: 
die Pflanze liebt Wärme und Licht und benötigt viele Nährstoffe. Kalkreiches Wasser wird bevorzugt. Das Wasser darf keinesfalls überdüngt werden, da der Schwimmfarn gegen dann aufkommende Algenmassen nicht konkurrieren kann.
Der Wasserstand ist nicht wichtig für die Ansiedlung von Schwimmfarn. 
Der Schwimmfarn kann auch vegetativ vermehrt werden. Selbst aus allerkleinsten Sprossstücken können neue Pflanzen entstehen.
Die Vermehrung des Wasserfarns erfolgt über Megasporen. Diese sind schwimmfähig und überwintern im Schlammgrund. Ab Mitte Juni keimen aus ihnen neue Pflanzen, die zur Wasseroberfläche aufsteigen. Sie verzweigen sich reichlich und bilden dichte Teppiche. 
www.hausgarten.net/gartenteich-teich/schwimmpflanzen/schwimmfarn-pflegen.html


----------



## Eugen (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

Hi Frank,

__ Wasserlinsen und Feenmoos sind zu Dir unterwegs.
Dann kannst du ja doch noch "Teppiche" züchten  

Guggst du,hier ein "Azollateppich" :

 

@ Conny : Nein, der Teich läuft nicht aus.


----------



## hoboo34 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

Danke dir, Eugen.
Das nenne ich mal spontane Hilfeleistung.

Werde also schnellstmöglich den "Teppichzuchtbetrieb" aufnehmen


----------



## danyvet (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

Hi Alle!

Also, dass Schwimmfarn überwintern kann, ist mir neu. Bei mir noch nie passiert. Ich kauf den jedes Jahr neu, weil meine Molchis da gern drin ablaichen in den feinen Wurzeln. Die sind oft ganz voll mit Molcheiern. Dass der Schwimmfarn Wärme liebt, stimmt, heuer wars ja im Mai zu kalt und da ist er mir schon fast eingegangen. Erst jetzt hat er sich wieder ein bissl vermehrt. Leider macht er bei mir nicht so große Teppiche, da müsst ich schon viel viel mehr Pflanzerln kaufen, ich kauf meist nur 3, vermehren sich dann im Laufe des Sommers ungefähr von 10cm² auf ca. 1/2 m² (geschätzt), aber das ist natürlich viel zu wenig, um wirklich von einem Teppich zu sprechen, denn sobald er eine gewisse Größe erreicht hat (ca. handtellergroß) teilt er sich und die einzelnen  Stücke schwimmen dann immer kreuz und quer übern Teich, da bei uns leider immer sehr viel Wind ist. Bei den Stürmen im Mai hats ihn mir sogar über die Steine in meine kleine abgetrennte Sumpfzone geweht :shock , leider schon mit Molcheiern dran. Zumindest ein Kleinmolchi ist schon in der Sumpfzone geschlüpft, habs wuseln gesehn, als es noch 8mm klein war, also ganz frisch. Aber es war zu schnell, ich konnt es nicht einfangen mit meinem Teelöfferl (mit dem ich auch immer wieder die Quappis von dort wieder in den Teich befördert hab, bevor sie im Trockenen liegen).

Ooops, eigentlich ist das ja ein __ Wasserlinsen-Thread, sorry, hab mich schon wieder verplaudert hier. 

Der Azolla-Teppich sieht super aus, leider hab ich solche Pflanzen bei uns noch nie gesehen


----------



## Bordersuse (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

Ich hab im Schattenbereich meines Gartens einen Maurerkübel mit ein wenig __ Schilf. Ich habe ihn als Froschoase installiert. Lediglich in Frühjahr hole ich alte Blattreste vom Grund. Die Linsen wachsen dort explosionsartig. Umsiedlung in meinen größeren Teich mögen sie gar nicht und gehen dann ein.


----------



## danyvet (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

Ich hol mir die kleinen Linsen auch immer aus einem Park, da ist ein Teich, der fast nur im Schatten ist. Heuer haben sie dort bisher aber keine. Doch die letzten Jahre war der Teich komplett zu damit. Vielleicht wollen die kleinen Linsen doch keine Sonne? Obwohl das überall geschrieben steht? Aber Linsen können ja nicht lesen


----------



## elkop (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

viell. brauchen sie linsen? mauahaha, heit bin i wieda witzig.


----------



## hoboo34 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

The eagle has landed..bedeutet ein Pflanzen-Care-Paketchen von Eugen ist bei mir eingetroffen. Nun bin ich stolzer Linsen-Besitzer und werde den Zuchtbetrieb aufnehmen.

DANKE EUGEN.....


----------



## SusiS. (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

Leider haben wir mit __ Wasserlinsen auch kein Glück. Großzügig auf dem Teich verteilt, konnten wir uns ein paar Tage an ihnen erfreuen bis sie immer weniger wurden und der letzte starke Wind alle in die Teichränder getrieben hat, wo wir sie auch nicht mehr herausbekommen haben. So hat unser Teich wieder keine Wasserlinsen......

Gruß
SusiS.


----------



## boesihexi (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

darf ich dieses thread hochholen und euch den mund wässrig machen? das grüne zeug auf dem wasser ist __ entengrütze  die GH und PH, die diese pflanze angeblich zum gedeihen braucht, hatten sie bei mir sicher nicht. dafür viel schatten, schlamm und stinkendes, grünes wasser. das scheinen sie sehr zu mögen. jetzt wächst bei mir nämlich keine einzige, obwohl ich im frühjahr noch welche am rand gesehen habe :?


----------



## Eugen (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

Hi Frank,

was macht dein "Zuchtversuch" ?


----------



## hoboo34 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

Hi Eugen,

hab die "Babies" in einem Balkonpflanzen-Kübel mit Erde und Wasser in den Halbschatten gesetzt.
da fühlen sie sich auch sauwohl und haben sich auch schon ~ verdreifacht.
In den Teich hab ich noch keine getan, hab Muffe dass sie da wieder "verschwinden" 

Werd aber mal einen Versuch starten.


----------



## danyvet (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

@Gabriela: Ich hab mal wo gelesen, dass Linsen Sonne brauchen und bin überzeugt davon, dass genau das Gegenteil der Fall ist. Bei mir überleben jetzt doch ein paar, und zwar unterm Steg  Und an deinem "alten" Teich sieht mans ja auch, und in einem Park in meiner Nähe gabs auch mal welche in einem Teich, der sehr schattig liegt


----------



## boesihexi (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

die linsen brauchen sonne, dany, aber die wasserlinsen brauchen schatten  

nach meiner beobachtung bringen die __ wasserlinsen nur für die __ enten etwas. andere tieren und insekten haben die fadenalgen lieber als die wasserlinsen. ich habe in einer handvoll fadenalgen mehr lebewesen gefunden als anfangs in meinem ganzen teich bei der schlammentleerung! mit wasserlinsen hatte ich ausser einem frosch und eine art hunderfüssler sonst keine sichtbare lebewesen. wie denn, wenn alles zugewuchert war und kein licht nach unten eindrang? das stinkige wasser bot ihnen konkurrenzlos nährstoffe.

ich will sagen, freut euch, dass die wasserlinsen bei euch nicht wuchern. das ist gut so und eine chance für eine lebewesenvielfalt.


----------



## danyvet (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

jetzt steh ich auf der Leitung. Welche Linsen meinst du denn, die Sonne brauchen? Die für den Eintopf?
Und: sie müssen ja nicht unbedingt gleich alles zuwuchern. So ein Mittelmaß zwischen eingehen und wuchern wär schon nett


----------



## SusiS. (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

Würde mir auch gefallen,  wenn ein paar __ Wasserlinsen auf dem Teich treiben würden. Die paar die sich so einigermaßen gehalten haben, wurden durch einen Sturm, an den Uferkies geschwemmt, wo wir sie nicht mehr heraus bekamen, sie sich aber dort verwurzelten. Vielleicht mögen sie wirklich keine Sonne, wenn sie sich so gut im eher schattigen Uferbereich verwurzeln.


----------



## boesihexi (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

ja, die suppenlinsen meinte ich, dany  ich habe ein teil meine steiches viel unter schatten, aber auch dort wachsen keine mehr. ich weine ihnen nicht so richtig nach. als zwischending wachsen die vielleicht zwischen schattenspendende pflanzen?

@susi
wenn die bedingungen stimmen, vermehren sich die linsen sehr schnell. eine reicht aus, um einen teich aufzufüllen. wenn die bedingungen stimmen.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

Hallo Dany


> So ein Mittelmaß zwischen eingehen und wuchern wär schon nett


joo, aber genau da steckt der Teufel, 
 wobei wuchernde Linsen eigentlich durch abfischen leicht im Zaum zu halten sein müssten???

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
...die mit wuchernden W.Linsen keine Erfahrung hat


----------



## heiko-rech (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

Hallo,

So sehen bei mir die __ Wasserlinsen aus:

 

Sie wuchern in einem Miniteich, der mit dem Moorbeet verbunden ist und somit immer sehr huminreiches, gut gedüngtes Wasser hat. Der Mini liegt eher schattig. Die Wasserlinsen stammen aus einem meiner Aquarien. Ich habe sie im Frühling mal zur Probe dort eingesetzt. 

Im eigentlichen Teich, der viel Sonne hat, wurden sie blaß und sind abgestorben.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## boesihexi (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*



> joo, aber genau da steckt der Teufel,


weiss der teufel! 

die einfachen __ wasserlinsen, die letztes jahr in meinem teich wucherten, davon habe ich heuer keine einzige! im frühjar sah ich welche am rand, danach nichts mehr. dafür wachsen die dreichfurchigen mittlerweile annehmbar. und zwar dort, wo ich mehr sonne habe (keine einzige im schattenbereich!) und immer um andere pflanzen herum.

ich nehme also an, dass es an den bedingungen UND an die linsenart liegt.


----------



## danyvet (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

ich hab auch dreifurchige, die ist immer mächtig voll mit Fadenalgen. Ich hab sonst eher wenig Fadenalgen, vorwiegend auf der 3furchigen, aber bei mir scheint sie Schatten auch lieber zu haben. In der Sonne bleicht sie mehr aus, unterm Steg erscheint sie etwas grüner, aber immer noch nicht so schön grün wie bei der Freundin von mir, von der ich die Linsen hab. Ihr Teich liegt im Schatten bis Halbschatten


----------



## Buffo Buffo (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserlinse "großziehen"..*

Hallo in die Runde


> ich hab auch dreifurchige ... aber bei mir scheint sie Schatten auch lieber zu haben.


jepp!

die  einfachen __ Wasserlinsen sind auch eher unter Seerosenblättern oder im Schatten zwischen den __ Seggen

wuchern will bei mir bisher keine Art, die dreifurchige ist etwas zahlreicher wie die einfache, vielleicht hab ich Glück und es passiert genau das:


> So ein Mittelmaß zwischen eingehen und wuchern wär schon nett


Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------

